# Inline diffuser placement



## Danny (10 Jan 2018)

Hello guys, 

I've noticed the placement of the inline diffuser varies, I have also learned that the longer contact time the co2 has the better.

Is there any reason not to connect it on the in feed to the filter? I have read about build up in the filter, is that a problem? Any risks aside from the "burping" 

Also is there any issue connecting it between the outlet and inline heater? Will the co2 pose any risk to the inline heater? 

Thanks.


----------



## Zeus. (10 Jan 2018)

Danny said:


> I have also learned that the longer contact time the co2 has the better.



Yes


Danny said:


> Any risks aside from the "burping



Yes if the BPS is too much for filter



Danny said:


> Also is there any issue connecting it between the outlet and inline heater? Will the co2 pose any risk to the inline heater?



None that I'm aware off, mine have been preheater for 12 months without an issue.

CO2 in filter can cause seals not to last as long in theory


----------



## Danny (10 Jan 2018)

Great thanks, I just wanted to check before I connected it all.

Ready to roll


----------



## kadoxu (11 Jan 2018)

You need the bubble counter to stay straight up... if you use it like that it won't work properly and all the water in it will go into the diffuser.

Edit:
Just seen your Journal, and that you are already placing it correctly.


----------



## Danny (11 Jan 2018)

kadoxu said:


> You need the bubble counter to stay straight up... if you use it like that it won't work properly and all the water in it will go into the diffuser.
> 
> Edit:
> Just seen your Journal, and that you are already placing it correctly.



It did as you say empty the water on testing before I secured it upright


----------



## Shinobi (11 Jan 2018)

I've been running mine through the filter for about 4 months. Except for the occasional burping there hasn't been any issues what so ever.

Zero visible bubbles in tank and high CO2 dissolution. Took a close look at the filter 2 weeks ago and there was nothing to suggest wear on the seals. It's my preferred method of injection from now on


----------



## ian_m (11 Jan 2018)

Shinobi said:


> there was nothing to suggest wear on the seals


CO2 doesn't wear seals, it dissolves in them. The CO2 dissolves in the rubber and depending on the rubber type, hardens the rubber, so it cracks or softens it so melts away. Whilst this is generally seen in high pressure CO2, where you mustn't use rubber (this is why the FE sealing washer is made from PTFE) and it has been seen at lower pressures.

My first CO2 one way valve, not knowing otherwise, was an airline one and the rubber flaps in it just melted away meaning water started going past the valve heading to the regulator when CO2 was turned off. It was replaced with a proper CO2 rated one way valve.


----------



## Andrew Butler (12 Jan 2018)

ian_m said:


> My first CO2 one way valve, not knowing otherwise, was an airline one and the rubber flaps in it just melted away meaning water started going past the valve heading to the regulator when CO2 was turned off. It was replaced with a proper CO2 rated one way valve.


does anyone know if these exist in push fit?


----------

